# Nightmare on Bayshore (Zombies! Graveyard! and More!)



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello all! We had a lot of fun with our Haunt this year -- the weather was perfect! Several pictures and video are available @ http://www.nightmareonbayshore.com


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job, glad you had nice weather.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I can't decide which is better, the promo video, night video or stills of everything! Thoroughly enjoyed watching. Love the pirate display, stones, skellies and FOG! What an excellent haunt! Well done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great fog. Nice photos.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool idea using the projector to promote your display. The fog looks really good and you did a great job on your props.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking display. Looks like the weather co-operated as well.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice job. Someone was bound to have perfect weather somewhere, I just didn't know where that location would be.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job, love the website, too!


----------

